# buying a cockapoo puppie



## kevin41 (May 16, 2011)

Hi
i have never had a cockapoo dog be-for are they good dogs to have? what are the pros and cons on cockapoo? should someone with asthma buy a cockapoo dog? the cockapoo that i am thing on buying is a 2nd generation white female cockapoo puppie for $400 the mom and dad are both cockapoo thank you for any help with this


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey wolcome, cockapoos are like most dogs easy to train but can be stuborn sometimes. 

they can take alot of grooming and need good exorsize. 


has the breeder bred before, have you spent any time with mum and dad. 

i would say talk to the breeder and go for the pup that looks the curliest as you are less likely to have a reaction to the pup with a curlier coat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there, I have severe Asthma, And that is one of the reasons that I bought a cockapoo. I also have bad allergies. My asthma has not had one single problem with my cockapoo. They do say the curlier the better, my pup isn't very curly but if you are worried about it then go for a curly baby. Also make sure you keep your pup pretty clean. as with their long fur they can track in all sorts of asthma triggering things. just something to be consious of that it may not be the dog causing the issues if they arrise down the road


----------



## kevin41 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Kendal and Lady amanda thank you for the help. i have one more question why are so many people against buying a cockapoo dogs? this was told to me on a dogs forums.

A cockapoo is a mutt, so if you are purchasing a puppy, you are probably purchasing from a backyard breeder (mixes aren't recognized by any breed club, and "generation" doesn't matter). Typically with mutts where you know the lineage, you look at whatever breeds are in the mix and expect:

a) a fairly even mix (not sure, but I don't think this happens too often)
b) one predominant breed showing in personality and/or looks
c) the worst traits of both (Puggles are a good example of this in personality, from what I've read)

Personally, I would not purchase a mutt from anyone breeding them on purpose, since it adds to the dog overpopulation problem and euthanization. If you are interested in this type of mix, look at shelters and rescues (or breed-specific rescues, sometimes they take in mixes), as they will have lots of mixes. 

If you are interested in a full bred puppy (poodle or cocker spaniel), I know there are ways to make sure you aren't buying from a BYB or puppy mill, and you will end up paying for the quality, but ensuring your dog has a home if something happens and you cannot care for him any more. Some of our other members may know some links to help you with that, but I don't know them off the top of my head.

Why exactly do you want to go for a cocker/poodle mix (you know a 'cockapoo' isn't a breed, right?) instead of just a cocker spaniel or poodle? 

I can think of a BIG con of a so called 'cockapoo', namely that the name is used by back yard breeders and puppy mills, it's a 'designer dog'. I'm not really a fan of those... I hope you've found a responsible breeder. Of course it's your choice entirely. 

If you suffer from any kind of allergy and you want a dog, you should first spend some time around a dog of a particular breed you think would fit and see if you get some kind of allergic reaction. If you don't get any reaction, there's no problem getting a dog of that breed for yourself.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kevin41 said:


> why are so many people against buying a cockapoo dogs?


No idea and don't care really. Some people are only interested in pure breeds and that's their choice. Some like dogs that come from crossing breeds. Just do what you want, get the kind of dog you want and that suits you and don't worry about it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Do what you want to do, they are perfect for me, and that is all I can go on. SOme people are doggy snobs and only go for the pure breads....I however love my cockapoo


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

people are against them because they are seen as fashenable. desider dog and yes years ago if a cocker a nd a poodle mated the pups would have posible been given away free of for very little mony because they were considered mutts. 

but theas day it is suply and demand yes they are popular, people are consered about pure breed dogs and the health problems that har happening from bad breeding and small gean pools. 

every dog breed started out as a cross, i actualy thing that the cockapoo is how the water spanials started and how did they get the curly coated retrever if they didnt cross it somewhere with a poodle. they were all crossed then they picked the pups with the desierd apearence or behavurs and bred them. several generations latter you get the breed itselfe. 

the 2nd generation is unstable form what i have red as you endup with throwbacks what eather look like the poodle or the cocker and the rest with have the clasic cockapoo look. 

but i do agree if you have bad alergys i would recomend asking to spend time with mum and dad of the litter, or ask if they have or can get the owners to bring a dog from a previus litter for you to spend time with so you know if you will have a reaction. 

it is possible you may react to the puppy coat but be fine later on as the dog gets older or it could go the other way and you may be fine with a pup but the adult coat may cause a reaction.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just wanted to mention how allergic I am to other dog breeds...now it is different for everyone....mini schnauzers give me hives, Huskeys I get all itchy eyes etc. boxers I just have to be near them and not touch them and I will get hives....even tiny yorkies which are supposed to be non alergenic too....I am allergic to. so the cockapoo worked for me....and what a great reason to spend some cuddle time with a pup


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Agreed there are many doggie-snobs out there! Some look down on anything that isn't a lab or a retriever, others nearly faint at the word poodle, some think it's laughable to pay for a cross-breed. As has already been said ignore those people! I told someone the other day I was getting a cockapoo and they just said 'ugh!' (how rude!) There are so many people on this forum with cockapoos so they can't be bad! I have known many pure pedigree dogs who are very highly strung and pretty untrainable (some with an obvious screw loose) all as a result of inbreeding. Cockapoos are really growing in popularity so that must be for a reason.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

anyone watched a breed of their own? one of the dog walkers says that years ago a pedigree dog used to be a sign of quality, he now says its a sign of a mutant dog what with over breeding and in breeding ( his opinion not mine), whatever anyone thinks i guess by buying a cross breed you avoid these kind of breed health problems, but at the end of the day a dogs a dog isn't it be it pink white blue green, heinz 57, cross breed or pure they all poop bark and chew each dog is different whether from same breed, or even from same litter eh


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Agreed there are many doggie-snobs out there! Some look down on anything that isn't a lab or a retriever, others nearly faint at the word poodle, some think it's laughable to pay for a cross-breed. As has already been said ignore those people! I told someone the other day I was getting a cockapoo and they just said 'ugh!' (how rude!) There are so many people on this forum with cockapoos so they can't be bad! I have known many pure pedigree dogs who are very highly strung and pretty untrainable (some with an obvious screw loose) all as a result of inbreeding. Cockapoos are really growing in popularity so that must be for a reason.


I agree with you Tessybear, I wonder if it is the fact that Cockapoos are growing in popularity that is worrying the pure-bred breeders and followers? My vet commented last week how hard times were for dog breeders in general and it is only ourselves and one other of his dog breeding clients that have waiting list and a demand for their puppies. The others can't sell pups. Yesterday one of our customers told us of a rant on Yahoo answers about ourselves and Cockapoos in general. As it is factually untrue it is libelous and we have reported abuse to Yahoo but you might find it interesting to see how threatened some people feel by your gorgeous doggies. Follow the link below. Be really interested to hear your thoughts!!!

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110512014133AAWqfkr

Julia


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

We're getting our pup in 5 weeks 3 days & counting  & until we began our search and told people what choice of dog we were having i can't believe the amount of dog snobs there are out there - one lady told me "why can't you just get a proper dog"!!!!!!! I was just too gob smacked to even answer her back ......... but then i didn't want to drag myself to her level - i felt sorry for her to be so rude!! They are beautiful dogs & all can i say to those very little minded people is .......... :ilmc:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

jools said:


> We're getting our pup in 5 weeks 3 days & counting  & until we began our search and told people what choice of dog we were having i can't believe the amount of dog snobs there are out there - one lady told me "why can't you just get a proper dog"!!!!!!! I was just too gob smacked to even answer her back ......... but then i didn't want to drag myself to her level - i felt sorry for her to be so rude!! They are beautiful dogs & all can i say to those very little minded people is .......... :ilmc:


Like your style


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I looked and that link and was seriously upset by it - so can imagine how you felt Stephen. There are some truly horrible people around. Surely people are aware by now of the disadvantages of in-breeding enough to welcome cross-breeds?? I have owned several different breeds of dog and Dylan is by far the most gorgeous and loveable. And he is admired everywhere we go. I would never own anything other than a cockapoo now.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

How horrible! I have just signed up to Yahoo Answers and reported two of the answers as abusive and possible illegal. How can they say those things? The first answerer said you did no testing and then later edited his answer because he had now bothered to look at your website! So he clearly hadn't when he said you did no testing!

Helen is right - there are some truly horrible people around. What possible reason is there for being so snobby about people buying a dog that they like?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's true pedigree breeders are struggling. My aunt has bred tibetan spaniels as a hobby for years - she has had a lot of success breeding Crufts champions and is a judge herself who judges all around the world. She recently had her four stud dogs poisoned. (deliberately according to the vet) They all died and she has decided to give up altogether. It's a tragic story as they were much loved family pets.
There was also a documentary that showed all the inbreeding in dogs and how they had changed for the worst over the years. I think anyone who saw that wouldn't want a pedigree after watching it.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

In February our beautiful Cavalier King Charles spaniel had to be put to sleep which devastated us. Until she became ill 7 weeks earlier she was acting like a puppy so we were shocked to find she had a bad heart condition and needed to be on several types of medication. I researched her illness and found that by the age of 5 50% of Cavaliers have a heart problem which is a terrible statistic. My daughter and I love spaniels so decided to go for a Cockapoo as after reasearching them they seemed to be hardy dogs with no potential health problems that we couldn't deal with. We bought Beau and took her to our vet who is a lovely South African man (only saying his nationality as you have to know the accent) who walked into reception and said "Aaaaahhhh a Cockapooooo"! He said that he cannot understand why people are so against hybrids and that he loves them as not bred to be a certain way. He also said that they are one of his favourite breeds. Anyone who is against mixed breeds needed to spend the last few days of Daisy's (our Cavalier) life with her and to see how distraught my 17 year old daughter was before commenting! I would never have a pedigree dog ever again after seeing how quickly Daisy deteriorated due to being bred to conform to Cavalier standards! Beau is loved by everyone who comes into contact with her and I have people asking what she is as they would love one! Beau has brought sunshine back into our lives and that is priceless!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How sad to lose Daisy when she was still young Ali. I also had a cav and there seem to be quite a few on this forum who have had one. I know a lot of cavs have heart problems. I think Dylansmum and I were lucky ours lived till 17, when I believe the average age is about 9 or 10. I originally was looking for a cavapoo but I met so many lovely cockapoos that I decided to go for one of those instead and there are more of them around.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You were both really lucky to have them for so long. I thought that they lived for around 12/15 years but at least we were lucky to have such a lovely dog! I liked the cavapoos but they resembled the cavalier too much and Madeleine my daughter felt like she was replacing Daisy but still wanted a spaniel so a cockapoo was ideal.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Very painful to watch fallon especially the cavs but it makes the argument for our little 'cross-breeds' even stronger.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

fallon said:


> As you know i show and handle dogs at champ show crufts etc. and i myself have seen a great change in pure bred dogs the gsd for example has gone from a strong dog to a roach back animal that to me looks deformed then i saw this video and it really makes me mad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O0l0f50AAk


Apart from the footage of the dogs in pain being sickening, the really scary bit for me was the GSD judge who was adamant that the Breed Standard was the gospel truth. Are people really without any rational thought themselves? Or does it go deeper psychologically, perhaps being an 'official' dog judge is that GSD judges only outlet in life where he has a air of authority? It's only my suggestion because I can't understand the systematic deforming of dogs. I feel sorry for those pedigree breeders who have bred lovely dogs in a conciencious way but now are being 'tarred with the same brush' as those who are unscruplious and will go to extremes to win trophies. As Tessybear says of her Aunt's 4 stud dogs were delibertely poisoned. Sadly it's not the first time that I've heard of vindictive behaviour in the show world. My vet has also told me tales of Championship winning stud dogs he has treated that have had a tesicle implants. With only one ball they can't be shown and should be castrated as the retained testicle apparently has a high chance of becoming cancerous. 

I don't imagine for a minute that ALL pedigree dogs are bad and saying that I don't suppose that ALL cross breds are good either, but surely as animal lovers we should be concerned with dogs having happy lives with the right type of family.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> perhaps being an 'official' dog judge is that GSD judges only outlet in life where he has a air of authority?


That's pretty much what I was thinking. He was adamant that the show type was the best physiologically, but then his reasoning was that it was the closest to the breed standard. There was no ability to question deeper or show any understanding of the question put to him; he was going to close his eyes to any suggestion that the view that made his little world make sense might not be right. I guess you always have to be careful of how things are edited, but it was a bit worrying.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

weez74 said:


> How horrible! I have just signed up to Yahoo Answers and reported two of the answers as abusive and possible illegal. How can they say those things? The first answerer said you did no testing and then later edited his answer because he had now bothered to look at your website! So he clearly hadn't when he said you did no testing!
> 
> Helen is right - there are some truly horrible people around. What possible reason is there for being so snobby about people buying a dog that they like?


Thankfully someone at Yahoo Answers has seen sense and deleted the rant from the forum. Glad our reports were not ignored.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thankfully someone at Yahoo Answers has seen sense and deleted the rant from the forum. Glad our reports were not ignored.


Good! It's nice to know you can make a difference sometimes.


----------

